# LS3 Heads Available for LS1's!



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I didn't know that someone was offering LS3 heads for us small bore folks, until I was thumbing through my GM High-Tech Performance mag. They are offered through Mast Motorsports.

Mast Motorsports High Performance Powertrain Solutions

arty:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, they have been advertising them in GM High Tech Performance magazine for a few months now. They use LS3 rocker arms (which have different rockers for the intake and exhaust) and a slightly smaller valve then the LS3 head to accomidate the smaller bore (don't have the magazine in front of me, but if memory serves the intake valves are smaller and the exhaust valves are about the same). They are suppose to flow better then ANY other LS1 head on the market right now. I have no idea what the pricing is but considering they charged me 80 BUCKS just for a freaking fuel rail crossover, I'm betting they are expensive as hell.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nah, it under the new products for 2010 section. This is the first time its been in GMHTP mag. Been a subscriber for many years. I know all about the LS3 and for folks that don't know. The LS3 has 2.165 intake and 1.59 exhaust valves. The LS3 head for the LS1/6 has 2.080 intake and 1.60 exhaust valves.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The cheapest set you can configure is $3444.62
...and the exhaust valves are listed at 1.060"


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> The cheapest set you can configure is $3444.62
> ...and the exhaust valves are listed at *1.060"*


I think inline 4's have bigger valves Thats smaller than stock heads at 1.55"! There is a typo, soon as you click on the head it's 1.60 and in the mag its 1.60. Then you goto configure its 1.060.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> The cheapest set you can configure is $3444.62
> *...and the exhaust valves are listed at 1.060*"


Damn Rukee! You must be blind in one eye and have a cataract and a patch on the other one.


----------

